# Alley 600 Cold Drip



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw this at the festival and admired its beauty. It is made in Korea and marketed as a Dutch Brew Tool







, there seems to be some knocking around in the Netherlands but I can't find any way of purchasing it. I emailed the manufacturer about shipping to here but haven't heard anything back yet.

http://www.coffeega.co.kr/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fascinating - never come across cold water brew method before. The video is a hoot - serious amount of coffee grounds going in there and pretty coarse grind too. Not exactly a quick brew method. Would love to hear what the coffee from it tastes like. If you manage to acquire one - please post a review on the forum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Found this link for the price - €480 - that's outrageous!









http://www.misterquality.nl/nl/pages/productDetail.php?h=38&s=375&p=3349&mister_quality=Alley_600_-_Dutch_Coffee_Tool&PHPSESSID=e3ba84d00116d72ca6c01b7b0f0693ce


----------



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link Systemic. If you were in Korea their advertised price works out at £190. Indeed I would love to be in the position of being able to post a review.

Hario were also selling this contraption for £230 and claimed it was going to go up "alot" when more widley distributed

http://www.amazon.com/Hario-Water-Dripper-Manual-coffee/dp/B001807LZS/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1308696965&sr=1-2');

Although about a 5th of the size is is sleek in its own right


----------



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

Coffee Hit sell the 'Toddy' which I tried and was lovely

http://www.coolhunting.com/food-drink/hario-toddy-cold-brew-coffee.php


----------



## Joe O'Hara (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi - I run Alchemy Coffee - we are the official importer of the Alley 600 and it's bigger brother into the UK.

The Alley 600 is currently in our cafe on Ludgate Broadway near Saint Paul's if you want to try some of the cold brew.

Feel free to email me at info(at)alchemycoffee(dot)co(dot)uk if you have any questions about the cold brew tower and I will try to help.

Regards,

Joe


----------

